# RecipeDB - Abbotsford Robust Porter



## RobW (29/7/08)

Abbotsford Robust Porter  Ale - Robust Porter  All Grain               1 Votes        Malt & Fermentables    % KG Fermentable      5 kg BB Ale Malt    0.3 kg TF Brown Malt    0.3 kg JWM Amber Malt    0.3 kg JWM Chocolate Malt    0.2 kg JWM Crystal 140       Hops    Time Grams Variety Form AA      56 g Goldings, East Kent (Pellet, 5.0AA%, 60mins)    28 g Goldings, East Kent (Pellet, 5.0AA%, 15mins)       Yeast     12 ml Danstar - Nottingham         25L Batch Size    Brew Details   Original Gravity 1.057 (calc)   Final Gravity 1.014 (calc)   Bitterness 34.1 IBU   Efficiency 75%   Alcohol 5.59%   Colour 49 EBC   Batch Size 25L     Fermentation   Primary 7 days   Secondary 7 days


----------



## tdh (29/7/08)

Looks very heavy on Brown, Amber and Choc malt.
Limit them to ~ 150g each, double the Crystal and ideally a Robust Porter requires Black Malt (try 150-250g), otherwise it's more of a Brown Porter.

tdh


----------



## RobW (29/7/08)

tdh said:


> Looks very heavy on Brown, Amber and Choc malt.
> Limit them to ~ 150g each, double the Crystal and ideally a Robust Porter requires Black Malt (try 150-250g), otherwise it's more of a Brown Porter.
> 
> tdh



It's actually a lot darker than the graphic suggests with nice ruby highlights (I'll try and get a pic tonight). 
The OG is right at the top of the range for brown porter but smack in the middle for robust.
May be a bit out of style but the chocolate notes are very tasty.

Rob


----------



## tdh (29/7/08)

I was influenced by the grist, not the graphic.
Nice Brown Porter then.

tdh


----------



## RobW (29/7/08)

Robust brown porter ?

:huh:


----------



## tdh (29/7/08)

tdh


----------



## RobW (30/7/08)

here 'tis


----------



## Thirsty Boy (30/7/08)

I've had that porter - case swap. The recipe on the bottle had 0.5kg less pale but is otherwise the same.

It was one of the highlights of the case and I saved the recipe to make myself one of these days. Perhaps a little less roasty than ideal for the style from the lack of black malt, but it gets a fair bit from the choc anyway.

Top beer... now I'm thirsty

TB


----------

